# التخلص من تشقق الشفتين



## علاءء وجدي (1 يناير 2012)

التخلص من تشقق الشفتين 






هاى يا صحباتى عاملين ايه اما انا بقى النهرده هقدم لكم مجموعه من المعلومات المهمه جدا 

خاصة لأخواتى اللاتى تتأشر شفاتهم بالبرد او الجو البارد وتظهر عليها التشققات التى تضر العديد

و تسبب اللام و تقلل من جمال البشره ودلوقتى اقدر اقولكم ماتشلوش هم اتبعوا المعلومات دى 

وسيبوها على الله كل شيء هيبقى تمام التمام

1- تبدأ هذه العملية قبل أن تذهب إلى النوم. 

2- إزالة فضفاضة ، والجلد الميت.

* منشفة طريقة : احصل على منشفة وتشغيلها في بعض الماء الدافئ. تأكد من أنها ليست ساخنة جدا أو أنها سوف يحرق شفتيك وجهك. تأكد من غسل القماش مبللة تماما والضغط بها لإزالة الماء الزائد. فرك منشفة على شفتيك. لا أزال عليها صعبا للغاية، وفرك لهم بلطف ولكن بحزم. لا تفرك شفتيك لفترة طويلة جدا.

* فرشاة أسنان الطريقة : استخدام فرشاة أسنان لينة بحساسية لقشر. فرشاة باستخدام فرشاة أسنان -- أن يكون لطيف! إذا رغبت، يمكنك تطبيق chapstick قبل فرك مع فرشاة الأسنان. شطف فرشاة الأسنان جيدا بعد استخدامه لهذا الأسلوب. كيفية القيام بذلك هو فرك بلطف فرشاة الأسنان في زوايا الشفتين الباحث عمل الأوسط، وبعد ذلك تطبيق الفازلين وكرر كل يوم 5-7.

3- بات شفتيك الجافة. لا أزال. تأكد من شفتيك جافة تماما.

4- ضعي طبقة من مرهم الشفة. لا ننسى لتغطية زوايا الفم، والتي يمكن أن تصبح مشقوق بشكل مؤلم.

5- النوم مع مرطب الشفاه على شفتيك بين عشية وضحاها. كما مرهم الشفة يعمل على شفتيك بين عشية وضحاها، يجب أن تستيقظ خالية من تشقق الشفتين.

6- الحفاظ على تطبيق مرهم الشفة على مدار اليوم للحفاظ على شفتيك من الحصول على مشقوق مرة أخرى و لا تنسى أن تشرب ما يكفي من الماء للحفاظ على بشرتك رطبة. لا لعق شفتيك؛ يجف بها ويؤدي إلى مزيد من الشق. إذا كانت هذه العملية لا يعمل في ليلة واحدة (والتي قد تحدث لبعض الناس)، من تكرار هذه العملية.

-:نصائح
*استخدام chapstick العلاج في مكان إذا كان يفضل مرهم الشفة.
*استخدام chapstick قبل تطبيق أو أحمر الشفاه اللامع، حتى لا تجف الشفاه الخاص بك.

-:تحذيرات
لا لعق شفتيك. لن تستغرق سوى مرهم الشفة قبالة، ولكن سيكون أيضا إلى جفاف الشفاه الخاص بك. وقد تخفيف من عدم الراحة الخاصة بك في البداية، ولكنها سوف تجعل الشفاه الخاص بك مشقوق أسوأ.


-:أشياء تحتاج عليك
*chapstick مرطب الشفاه أو
*منشفة، فرشاة أسنان أو السكر
*منشفة​
للحصول على المزيد من المعلومات الهامه


مع تمنياتى للجميع بقضاء اسعد الاوقات بالمنتدى

ولا تبخلوا عليا بالرد









​


----------

